# My Specialized Bikes ...



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

I posted my bikes in the "Show Your Specialized" thread as well, but wanted to start a new thread to show my appreciation to Specialized. They sponsor the team I ride for and they have fantastic customer service. The local rep is excellent, too. I want to dislike them beacuse they're one of the "big" bike manufacturers, but I just can't do it.

For whatever reason, the Specialized bikes fit me just right. So all three of my road bikes are Specialized. I finally have them all set-up just right and I figured it was only right to share them with the group.

In any case, I currently have three Specialized bikes. The first is a 2006 S-Works Tarmac Gerolsteiner Edition. The second is a 2006 S-Works Transition. And the third is a 2005 Langster SS / Fixie. I have two sets of the Mavic Cosmic Carbone SSL wheels -- they're fantastic, not to mention incredibly fast. I didn't like the yellow decals, though, so I custom made some in white. I think the bikes look cleaner this way.

In any case, here they are. Enjoy.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Sweeeeeet bikes, I cant wait till mine show up. I ordered a 07 Roubaix.:thumbsup: 

Sean


----------



## marimba_artist (Dec 10, 2001)

Great looking bikes. You might be interested to know that Specialized is coming out with shallow drop road bars for 2007. Looking at your Tarmac, they might work out nicely for you. The Langster looks menacing---do you tear it up on the track??


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, that's a nice lil fleet you got there. i'm glad to see the specialized guys rocking ribcages. my buddies hate on them real hard.


----------



## AppleCyclingComputer (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice bikes. The white decals look nice on the carbones but I would have went with no decals, (would look a lot cleaner). Also, seeing the cages and brakes (are those carbon record levers?) on the langster, is that your commuter? If so, that would be a pretty sweet "beater" with carbon stem (carbon bars?), and Spinergy 4 spokes.


----------



## blandin (Jan 9, 2005)

Holy crap!  Those bikes are amazing.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the comments.

The Langster is an all-around bike. I use it for training, commuting, and occasionally on the track. I have a Surly Fixer (not pictured) on the bike to run it fixed for those track sessions. The Langster is built with a ton of FSA parts ... FSA K-Force carbon bar, stem, and post, plus the FSA track cranks. It also has the Record carbon brake levers and Record brakes. I found the levers in the parts bin at a local shop for next to nothing and scored the brakes on eBay. I really like the Dura Ace stuff on the other two bikes, but I couldn't resist these beautiful levers.

The Specialized cages have worked out great for me ... no dropped bottles thus far. I've tried to stick with all Specialized items on the bikes -- cages, computers, and so on.

Thanks for the comment about running the wheels with no decals. I'll have to give that a shot and see how it looks.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

Awesome bikes, I'm a recent convert to Specialized; I bought a Tarmac Comp, which I am absolutely enamoured with. The Gerolsteiner Team bike is awesome as well; great colors and spec. I hope you enjoy your Tarmac as much as I do mine.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

*orgasm* that langster is SICK.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

I like the decals! How did you do them?

FYI, IMHO no decals is just boring.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

Glad to hear everyone likes the Langster. It definitely stands out ... hopefully in a good way. I love riding it and I have to admit that I spend more time on that bike than I thought I would.

As for the white decals ... wow. It was a pretty big project. Basically, I took a digital photo of one of the wheels with yellow decals. From there, I used PhotoShop to change the colors and clean-up the image. I also had to deal with sizing. There was a lot of trial and error (with paper) to get the size and curve just right. Once it was all done, I had a local sign shop print the decals on 3mm vinyl. Removing the original decals was incredibly easy. I made sure to clean off the rims and get rid of all the residual residue. The new decals went on easily enough and I made sure to smooth them out with a soft cloth and to get rid of any and all air bubbles.

I've got hundreds of miles on the two sets of wheels with the new decals and so far they're holding up better than the originals. Of course I also think they look better.

I take a lot of pride in my bikes and I like to make them mine by adding unique and custom touches like the white decals. Was it a lot of work ... sure. But at the same time it looks great and it makes the bikes stand out.

Thanks again for all the compliments.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Updates ...*

I've received a number of emails and private messages about the bikes, so I figured I would share my updates with everyone. Of course I wasn't able to leave well enough alone, so all three bikes have undergone some changes since my original post.

The S-Works Tarmac now has Zero Gravity Ti brakes. I'm using the blue cork pads (by Corima) for looks. It's dry here, so braking performance has not suffered. I also have a new Specialized Toupe Team saddle and matching blue bar tape. The bike weighs 17.35 pounds as pictured, including cages, computer, and pedals. With my Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheels, the weight drops to 16.93 pounds.

The Langster also got a Toupe Team saddle and matching red bar tape. The biggest change was the wheels, though. As has happened to so many people, the Spinergy Rev-X wheels failed and were scrapped. My shop built this custom set: Velocity Deep V rims (no braking surface), Paul hubs (flip / flop rear), DT Swiss Revolution spokes, and red nipples. The wheels match the black and red look of the bike and have performed wonderfully so far. I also swapped the brake pads to the red Corima pads ... for looks and because I opted for rims with no braking surface. The bike weighs 19.44 pounds as pictured, including the cages, computer, pedals, and freewheel. Of course I could shed some weight by losing the freewheel and getting some lighter pedals, but my goal has never been to make this a weight weenie bike.

Last, but not least is the Transition. I'm now running Zero Gravity Ti brakes on this bike as well. Again, I've chosen the red cork pads for aesthetic reasons. The other major change was the wheels. For most races, I use the HED 3 up front and the Mavic Comete disc in back (as pictured, with custom white decals). I also have the HED 3 rear when that's more appropriate. And, on windy days, I have the Mavic Cosmic Carbones and Mavic Ksryium SSL SLs to work with. It's nice having a complete selection of wheels to choose from. The bike weighs 20.67 pounds as pictured including the X-Lab system, cages, computer, and pedals. With HED 3 wheels in front and back (instead of the disc), the weight comes down to 19.95 pounds. Of course the weight keeps dropping with the Cosmic Carbone and then again with the Ksyrium SSC SLs.

I think I'm pretty much done with the bikes ... I can't think of much else to do ... unless I find a deal on a Barmac Wedge for the Tarmac. Maybe it's time to get a new frame and start building my next bike ... maybe a carbon S-Works TriCross. 

I want to thank my shop, Rock N Road Cyclery in Laguna Niguel, CA for all their help and hard work. They built all these bikes and have kept them all running flawlessly. They've never met a problem they weren't able to solve and they've always been good to me. I can't say enough positive things about the folks at this shop. If you're in the area, definitely stop in.

It's been an experiment (a fun one at that) getting these bikes built up just right. I'm happy to answer any questions you might have, so feel free to ask. Enjoy the photos ...


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

oh my god... that transition...

langster lost some cool points, but sick nonetheles...

and that tarmac...


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

One of them anyway. 2004 Roubaix Pro.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the post. I love the Transition. If time and money permit (along with the wife), a set of HED integrated aerobars would be nice. Other than that, it's done. Same for the Tarmac ... a Barmac Wedge and it would be done.

The Langster definitely lost some "cool" points with the new wheels. With the exception of the looks, though, the new wheels are better in every way. And after my experience with the Spinergy wheels, I'm not sure I'd rush out for another set (I had the chance, but passed).

In any case, thanks for the comments. Like I said before, it's been a lot of fun getting these bikes built ... and it's even more fun to ride them. I think my next project will be an S-Works Tricross since there are so many great places to ride it around here!


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

BrianT said:


> Thanks for the post. I love the Transition. If time and money permit (along with the wife), a set of HED integrated aerobars would be nice. Other than that, it's done. Same for the Tarmac ... a Barmac Wedge and it would be done.
> 
> The Langster definitely lost some "cool" points with the new wheels. With the exception of the looks, though, the new wheels are better in every way. And after my experience with the Spinergy wheels, I'm not sure I'd rush out for another set (I had the chance, but passed).
> 
> In any case, thanks for the comments. Like I said before, it's been a lot of fun getting these bikes built ... and it's even more fun to ride them. I think my next project will be an S-Works Tricross since there are so many great places to ride it around here!


you into mountain biking at all?


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

RevMonkey -- Yes, I also mountain bike. I was actually out this afternoon. I ride a 2004 Rocky Mountain ETSX-50 ... with all the bells and whistles. A carbon S-Works Epic would be nice, though ...


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Where you work, are they hiring?:yikes:


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

I do computer and database programming for pharmaceutical companies. The best part is that I work from home, so I get to set my own schedule ... which means plenty of time to ride! Unfortunately, I don't think we're hiring right now ...


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*One More ...*

I couldn't resist -- I just had to get another bike. My new house is right next to a system of canyon trails that begged for a cross bike. So I pulled the trigger on a new Specialized S-Works Tricross E5 frame. I went with FSA carbon cranks, Paul brakes, SRAM Force derailleurs, SRAM Rival shifters, Ksyrium wheels, and some other quality components. The final weight as shown (including the cages, computer, and pedals) is 19.27 pounds. I'm already dreaming about a set of tubular wheels and tires, which would drop the weight some more. I'll be sure to post an updated photo if any significant changes are made.

For the time being, here's a photo of my fourth Specialized bike. Enjoy.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

BrianT said:


> I couldn't resist -- I just had to get another bike. My new house is right next to a system of canyon trails that begged for a cross bike. So I pulled the trigger on a new Specialized S-Works Tricross E5 frame. I went with FSA carbon cranks, Paul brakes, SRAM Force derailleurs, SRAM Rival shifters, Ksyrium wheels, and some other quality components. The final weight as shown (including the cages, computer, and pedals) is 19.27 pounds. I'm already dreaming about a set of tubular wheels and tires, which would drop the weight some more. I'll be sure to post an updated photo if any significant changes are made.
> 
> For the time being, here's a photo of my fourth Specialized bike. Enjoy.


AAAUUUGH!!!!!! ITS SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Holy Freaking Crap DUDE!


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

That cross bike is sweet. Congratulations on such a nice collection. What line of work are you in? Is your name Mike Sinyard?

Brian
theroadbike.com


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the compliments. I really take pride in building my bikes right. My wife thinks I'm a little (lot) obsessive compulsize when it comes to selecting the right parts, etc.

I'm a computer programmer and bike enthusiast. No, I'm not Mike Sinyard ... but I'd love to work for Specialized if the opportunity ever arose. I'm sure I'd take advantage of the employee pricing perks.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*TriCross Update*

One last post from me ... I've made a few "final" changes to the TriCross. I've added some Zipp 303 Pave wheels and Tufo tubular tires. The bike now weighs 17.81 pounds as pictured, including the cages (which come off for race day), computer, and pedals. I think this one is done now. 

Enjoy.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*New Bike - S-Works Tarmac SL2*

I wanted to update this thread since I've taken apart the old Tarmac and built up a new baby - a 2009 S-Works Tarmac SL2 ...


Introducing my new black beauty - a 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2. I recently had this bike built up by the guys at my LBS and have had a chance to put some good miles on it. I absolutely love it!

The bike weighs 13.27 pounds as pictured. That weight includes the clincher wheels and tires, the computer and all hardware, the pedals, and the cages. Here is a complete build list:


Frame: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, Raw (56cm)
Fork: 2009 Specialized S-Works SL2 All Carbon
Front Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (18 Hole)
Front Hub: Alchemy (18 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings)
Rear Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (24 Hole)
Rear Hub: DT Swiss 190s (24 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings, And Cassette Body For Shimano 8/9/10 & SRAM)
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray (Black)
Nipples: Internal (Silver)
Rim Tape: Velocity VeloPlugs
Skewers: KCNC Quick Release Skewers (Black)
Cranks: Zipp VumaQuad (172.5mm)
Chain Rings: Zipp VumaQuad (53 x 39)
Bottom Bracket: Zipp VumaQuad (English; Ceramic Bearings)
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Titanium (Gray; With Ceramic Bearings, BTP Aluminum Plates, And BTP Titanium Bolts)
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
Tubes: Continental Supersonic Tubes (60mm Valve)
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Brake-On Double, With Titanium Bolts)
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Double, With FSA Ceramic Pullies, Carbon Front & Rear Cages, And Titanium Bolts)
Cassette: SRAM Red Hollow-Tech (11-26)
Chain: SRAM PC-1099-R
Brakes: 2006 Zero Gravity Titanium With Swiss Stop Yellow King Pads
Brake Lever / Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (STI - Double), With Carbon Clamps And Far & Near White Hoods
Handlebar: Specialized Barmac Wedge (42cm, Shallow Drop)
Stem: Specialized Barmac Wedge (120mm Stem)
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Wrap (White) With Bar Phat
Headset: S-Works Campy Style Integrated Threadless With Ceramic Bearings And Carbon Spacer
Seatpost: OMNI Racer Lightweight Carbon (27.2mm x 320mm)
Seatpost Collar: Specialized S-Works CNC Alloy (32.6mm)
Saddle: AX-Lightness Endurance
Brake Cables: Nokon Brake Cables & Housing (Black)
Derailleur Cables: Nokon Shifter Cables & Housing (Black)
Bottle Cages: Tune Wassertrager (2, Black, With Titanium Bolts)
Computer: Specialized Wireless Speed Zone Pro (With Altimeter) With Tune Pulsar Magnet



The bike is stiff and responsive -- it just feels right. It climbs amazingly well and I feel very confident on the descents. Plus I love the way it looks.

I'm sure some of the intial questions will have to do with why I selected certain parts. For the record, I had the drive train on another bike (2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac) and switched it over. I know I could save a little weight going to SRAM Red and will do just that when it comes time to replace these parts. I could also save some weight with an uber light stem and bars. Again, that is true, but in addition to the cost that I would incur, I would certainly lose some stiffness. The Barmac is incredibly stiff and it feels just right in my hands. Lastly, I really like the convenience of clinchers over tubulars. I have my eye on some Lew Tubular wheels (or maybe even some Edge tubular wheels) for races. I know they would drop the weight by another pound or even pound and a half if I get exotic, but I'm not sold on their convenience for everyday riding. Nonetheless, if I made these changes, I could get the bike down nearly two more pounds, putting it right around 11.25 pounds. Who knows ... maybe I'll keep playing with things ... this is an addiction after all.  I promise I'll post updates if (when) I do make any changes.

Without further ado, here are the photos. Enjoy!

Brian


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice bike! Good choice on updgrading to the Red stuff when the chance occurs. The only thing I would have done was use the Specialized crankset -- it's way stiffer than the Zipp and you only give up 40 grams.


----------



## TempestRS4 (Oct 15, 2008)

We are all jealous


Nice bikes dude!


----------

